# Care to help me with a book review?



## TheKingsTable (Jan 13, 2016)

I published a book to Amazon Kindle, but I have a problem. People often overlook books without reviews, but I don't know how to get a review from relevant people. I've read the "How to Get Book Reviews" articles, but they haven't been that helpful to me.

So, I have a proposition if you like to read. My ebook is Gardening for Profit and includes over 100 ways to earn money from what you grow. It's a fairly quick read, and I figure this would be a good place to find people who are familiar with the topic. Would you be interested in a free PDF copy of the book in exchange for an _honest _review on Amazon?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like it was just published yesterday....... If it were me I would set the price at .00 for a few days.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

I would be delighted to review the book for you!


----------



## TheKingsTable (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks BohemianWaxwing! If you'll message me your email address, I'll send it to you.

po boy, I appreciate the advice, but that hasn't worked for me in the past. I've tried doing freebies at various times with a couple of other books, and many months later they still weren't reviewed. Most people either seem to not leave reviews, or they collect the freebies and then *might* get around to reading them someday. I admit to being guilty of the latter...

Though with how ready some people are to leave negative reviews if the book was horrible, I suppose no news can be good news.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd be happy to review the book from a pdf copy. I can pm you my email address.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

I'll review it too if you still need reviewers. I'll send a PM shortly


----------



## TheKingsTable (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks ya'll! Sharkerbaby and Bohemian -- your copies have been sent. mzgarden, I'd love for you to read and review it too.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm game.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Me too.. pm the pdf


----------



## TheKingsTable (Jan 13, 2016)

Po boy, I may be missing something, but I don't see a way to send a PDF through pm.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Isn't there a way to give a free copy to people on Amazon in return for a review? That way your reviews will be verified Amazon reviews which will hold more weight.

I'll be willing to review if you still need reviews


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I read a book a day, might as well read yours too! sending pm.


----------



## TheKingsTable (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks ya'll for being so willing! For anyone new to the thread, I think I have enough people for now. Now just crossing my fingers that ya'll like the book...

Wildernes Family, the only way I found to give free copies directly from Amazon was to buy them myself and "gift" them to people or to reduce the price to $0 and give you the next 24 hours to buy. I had reservations with both ideas. And since reviewers are asked to include that they received a free copy in exchange for the review, I don't know that "verified purchase" will matter as much. I appreciate your suggestion, though. And if you would like to review it, I'll send you the PDF if you'll PM your email.


----------



## lgrandmaitre (Feb 21, 2016)

I would love to read it and advertise it on my blog


----------



## Radams1265 (Mar 2, 2016)

I would love too read a review it the book sounds amazing!


----------



## msweeten (Jan 22, 2015)

I do a lot of amazon reviews and would enjoy reading yours!


----------

